# What do you all think of this Bicycle



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 15, 2018)

EBay find is this a good deal with some of it being repainted or does it not matter because such a rare color what do you guys think looks like a pretty nice bike to me on eBay right now


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2018)

*Looks like a decent touch up to me. Deal at the now price.*



This auction is for a VERY RARE GREEN COLOR 1941 prewar Schwinn ROYAL auto cycle , REALY NICE PAINT,,,,,,,,, READ DESCRIPTION,,,,,,,,,,, 

NOTE: this bike has original paint on; FRAME, FORK, CHAINGURD, REAR FENDER AND RIMS. 

The parts that have being repainted are: TANK, REAR RACK AND FRONT FENDER, everything else has original paint.

1. FRAME: it has original paint, original pin stripping and original Schwinn decal.

2. SPRINGER LOCKING FORK: it has original paint and pin stripping, comes with original AS key and all parts are original.

3. CHAINGUARD: it has original paint, pin stripping and original Schwinn decal.

4. REAR FENDER: it has original paint, pin stripping and comes with the original  prewar Schwinn script glass rear reflector.

5. RIMS: they have original paint and they come with the original green pin stripping very good condition.

6. WHEELS AND TIRES: rear wheel has new departure hub, front has Schwinn hub, TIRES ARE NOT ORIGINAL.

7. CRANK ARM, SPROCKET CHAIN AND TORINGTON PEDALS: they are all original to the bike very nice condition.

8. SADDLE: original seat stamped GOODRICH DE LUXE MESSINGER, it has big rip torn or cut on the front and on the side.

9. HANDLEBARS, POST AND GRIPS: they are original with some surface rust, AS bolts and coke grips.

10. TANK: it is correct 1941 tank its being repainted to match the rest of the bike, it looks like if it was original paint very, very good matching paint job, ALMOST PERFECT MATCH ALMOST, the tank has the front tabs that can tell the difference from a prewar to a postwar, some one grind the two little tabs on the bottom of the front on both sides of the tank but you can still see  them a little, I AM NOT SURE IF THE HORN IS THE RIGHT ONE FOR THE TANK, check pictures and ask questions,

11. REAR RACK:  also has being repainted it is original prewar rack the front of the rack is 2 1/4 inches wide, I am not sure if the rack braces are original, and it doesn't come with the rear reflector.

12. FRONT FENDER: it has being repainted and pin stripping to match, ALMOST PERFECT MATCH, I think this fender was made for truss rod fork not a springer fork, IT IS A PREWAR FENDER, looks like when was repainted they plug the old screw hole and made the new one a little bit  backwards, I AM NOT SURE IF THE FRONT FENDER LIGHT COVER IS ORIGINAL AND IS MISSING THE LENS.

13. HEADBADGE: it is in really good condition is a ROYAL stamped.

14. <<<<<<<<<< BESIDES THE TANK, REAR RACK AND FRONT FENDER BEING REPAINTED>>>>>>>>>>>>>> THIS BIKE IS IN VERY GOOD CONDITION WITH ALL OR ALMOST ALL ORIGINAL PARTS. No kickstand.

<<<<<SHIPING IN THE USA ONLY >>>>> THIS BIKE WILL BE DESASEMBLE FOR SHIPPING.

<<<<<ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE CONTACT ME>>>>>> THANK YOU>>>>

<<<<<  VERY VERY VERY RARE GREEN COLORS, I HAVE SEEN ONLY ONE EXACTLY THE SAME COLOR, <<<<<  www.vintageschwinn.com>gallery  the only difference is that bike has chrome rims and my has painted ones>>>>>


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2018)

Here's the rest of the pics.
I didn't post the link; it's not to find tho


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2018)

It's green. So it would be good for all the upcoming St Patrick's day parades.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I love it!



Me too


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 16, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Me too



Guess that’s not good for me then :/ lol


----------

